# VERizon DSL 2 wire homeportal



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

On sept 20 we had a few off and on again power outages. Since just before that my Verizon DSL has been on the blink. The broadband link will start blinking but before that my first clue that it's going to go down is if I go to a website or refresh it and it doesn't work then I start seeing the light start to blink. Clicking refresh connection on the 2wire icon doesn't do a thing. Turning the 2wire on waitin 15 to 30 seconds..doesn't do the trick. Checked lines and filters all fine. Replacing splitter as we did have a problem with the cat/dog running through behind the couch and that came apart. Waiting on results for line test from dslreports right now. did troubleshooting on both the verizon site as well as the 2wire site. did a ping test. The connection has been going down intermittantly for some time now and I am sick of it. Oh...other things i've tried. System restore to before the 20th, uninstall and reinstall 2wire software. Running Windows Xp, norton internet security, 2wire homeportal monitor.


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

*verizon says*

verizon says they get calls where everything is fine for a year or 6 months and then problems like I have and it's usually that their phone cord is over 14' and or the splitter went bad. He said the phone cord needs to be 14' or under which isn't going to happen because I can't move my whole setup closer to the jack....unless I install a new jack by my computer.

My husband doesn't seem to thing that the phone line length would be the problem because you have a longer line from outside to inside of your house and wouldn't that be the same......? Mind you he doesn't work on the computer or fix it...I do....


----------



## ellwynd (Aug 13, 2005)

If the broadband light is blinking it is in the connection not your computer. What
verizon said about replacing the cord is valid. The cord that you use for connecting your DSL modem to the jack is a stranded cord. The lines outside your house are a solid core line. I would try replacing the phone cord and the spliter and see if that helps. You can also try moving the modem closer to the phone jack and using a longer ethernet cable, the ethernet cable can be much longer then the phone cord.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, Verizon is correct about the length of the phone line. The lines external to your house are twisted pairs, which carry the DSL frequencies without a problem. However, flat phone cable is AWFUL for high frequency signals, and is frequently the cause of issues with DSL.

My advice is to get a twisted pair extension line for the DSL modem so that you don't have to worry about the length of the connection cord.


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

ellwynd...
I didnt' realize I could get a longer eathernet cord ...thats good news!
I won't have to install a new jack thanks! :heartlove 

johnwill...
Oh ok thanks this is great because i'm so so tired of the dsl going down constantly :heartlove


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When I install DSL, I normally run a CAT3 "homerun" directly from the service entrance to the DSL modem, then install a single filter at the service entrance to filter all of the other telephone equipment. This is the best way to install DSL IMO.


----------



## ellwynd (Aug 13, 2005)

The best thing to do is to run a new jack. If you cant do that a longer ethernet cord will work. 

John I normaly do that same when I install DSL. I only sugest the longer ethernet because alot of people dont know how to run a line.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, extending the CAT5 cable will do the trick, so you're correct there. :smile:


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

So here's what I did....since getting twisted wire phone line would require more work and new jacks. We opted for a shorter phone line, moving the 2wire homeportal closer to the jack and got a new longer eathernet cable which is a cat 5. Did this solve the problem...well ahhhh......NO!

So...next troubleshooting options would be?

have phone co check lines
install new jacks
get a new home networking modem kit
call verizon tech support and see what their next bright idea is

What I've done to date

Uninstalled and resintalled the 2wire homeportal network software
System restore to an earlier date
replaced splitter
changed to a different phone line/cord
purchased and installed new shorter phone line, longer eathernet cable and moved homeportal modem closer to phone jack. 

Question.....could the power outages have caused my modem to disconnect intermittantly? If so how do I test for that? Why would it be ok one moment and not the next vs just totally fried completly? :sayno: :4-dontkno :dead:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no substitute for proper wiring from the telco service entrance to the DSL modem. If I had this kind of problem, I'd start by making that part of the installation as good as it can be. My previous installation suggestion is the way to accomplish that goal.


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

So the best thing to do is run the twisted pair phone line which comes as cat 5 or 6 and that just takes the wires the plug connecter things and new jacks right? Nothing internal in the walls right?
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the "internal to the walls question" really depends on the house layout and where things are. Home telephone wiring typically daisy-chains to all of the telephone jacks, so it also distributes the DSL signal to all of those places. This is why you typically need a bunch of filters, one for each telephone device. This is also why many people have problems with DSL, especially with sub-standard wiring.


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok well hmm so but the twisted pair wire needs new larger jacks right? and they run external not internal in the walls right?

This is a 70 yr old house and I think there are all sorts of lines running here and there but I do have filters on the things I need them on


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Question, your previous configuration worked fine for some time, correct??
If you changed nothing relative to the DSL modem in your house, I would not blame the cable length at this time, I would look elsewhere. 

Pick up the phone and listen to the phone carefully after you call someone. Do you hear hum, static or clicking on the phone? If so, this needs to be sorted. 60 Hz, AC line hum is a major issue and usually is a problem within the house, not on the Telco side. Think back as to what was the last Telco device added, moved or reconnected within the house. Did the cat chew the phone cord, did the dog get tangled in the wires under the desk?? If you have noise, isolate the problem by disconnecting everything in the house but 1 phone and see if the noise clears up, then connect 1 device at at time. 

Maybe the telco plant had storm damage or water intrusion causing problems on your connection between the Telco central office and your house?

The other thing you could do is call the DSL provider and ask them to run a remote RCL or line test on the DSL connection. This should be a no dispatch, no charge, keyboard exercise for the DSL support group. Should only take a few minutes and they should be able to quiry your modem levels and statistics remotely. The DSL group should be able to confirm you DSL line quality fairly easily. Also inquire if any system upgrades have occured lately and if your modem firmware needs to be updated?

What make and model DSL modem do you have? This may also be useful as well. 

JamesO


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

JamesO That is correct it all worked up until around the 20th when we had some power outages, looking back in my history on trill with my sister the internet started going down internittantly just before the 20th. I changed nothing relative to the dsl setup.
Verizon suggested that the phone line gets saturated when you have too long of a phone cord..ours is/was 50'

There was some sort of line noise when talking to my daughter today but not all the time and I've always attributed it to our digital phone being digital and not all that clear.?

There also was one incident...the jack is behind the couch and the dog and cat had a chase back there and with the the wires hanging down well the spliter got ripped out and wires were sticking out of it....but i've replaced the splitter

I'm planning on calling verizon to do a line check and such.
I'm wondering if it could be a virus that got through.various scans come up with adware and a virus or two then they get deleted then I do a different scan and all clean then another and it will pick up junk again. It's been a crazy buzy week my daughter married a marine and he is coming to pick her and her son up and move them this week. 

I have a 2wire homeportal network 1000HW


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

*power outage*

Keep in mind that your DSL service is a higher frequency signal and can be affected by other things in the house that also operate in higher frequency ranges. Microwave ovens, AM radios,cordless phones etc. It is possible that the power outage damaged a piece of equiptment other than the 2 wire. I recently heard of a TV that was going bad in SBC area that took down DSL in an apartment complex.

Like a previous comment posted, If the modem light is blinking(losing sync), the trouble is not with the computer. Take the 2wire out to the network interface that should be on the house, and plug it directly into it. This will verify if the trouble is a network(Verizon) trouble or an inside trouble. Doing a check at the NI could save you time and money.

Good luck


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

ang_hammarad said:


> Keep in mind that your DSL service is a higher frequency signal and can be affected by other things in the house that also operate in higher frequency ranges. Microwave ovens, AM radios,cordless phones etc. It is possible that the power outage damaged a piece of equiptment other than the 2 wire. I recently heard of a TV that was going bad in SBC area that took down DSL in an apartment complex.
> 
> Like a previous comment posted, If the modem light is blinking(losing sync), the trouble is not with the computer. Take the 2wire out to the network interface that should be on the house, and plug it directly into it. This will verify if the trouble is a network(Verizon) trouble or an inside trouble. Doing a check at the NI could save you time and money.
> 
> Good luck


What do I need to plug it in out there..a phone line right?
I wonder....I get big trucks that drive by the house on their way up the hill to build more mansions and such and if they have cb radios...it transmits via my computer....in other words I can hear them talking in my computer when they pass by....i've found that coiled speaker wires and such can pick up stuff like that....so then does it stand to reason that a coiled wire can also cause this interfearance? thanks! oh ps...I was recently talking about the speed of my network being slow to non existant and was looking in device manager and i see where it says realtek RTL8139 family pci fast eathernet nic under power management the box that says turn off this device to save power is checked....uh er it shouldn't be checked right?


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

*network interface*

http://www.ntechhome.com/leviton/images/netint300.jpg

here is a pic of the network interface. if you live in a single family home, this box SHOULD be on the outside of the house. take a phone cord and your modem to the NI(network interface) and unplug the plug for you telephone number. plug in the modem where you just unplugged. You can actually connected you computer to the modem at the NI but may not be possible or practicle.
If you experience the same blinking modem light here, the problem is more likely to be outside. The trouble could still be the modem, but you have eliminated all the "inside" equipment.....wiring, jacks, phones etc.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will help you, but I figured I would just throw it out there for you to see. 

I'm currently at my relatives home, and they have a 2wire modem that has been doing repeated disconnects every 3 or 4 minutes it seems. The problem would lessen as evening and night came along. This problem has been going on for 2 months, and today I think I solved it. It seems that the modem configuration page (http://172.16.0.1/) had the Ethernet and Wireless adapter settings enabled at the same time. This computer is a wired Ethernet connection, so I disabled the Wireless (along with the USB settings), and now it is running strong without any problems.


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

ang_hammarad thanks I found it and will work on the problem today

Resolution thanks I just looked and it shows only ethernet enabled

turned off the power save on the card and it didn't change anything


----------



## Lexi16 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys!
I took the easy way out and switched to Cable


----------



## Starview (Dec 29, 2005)

*2wire homeportal network 1000HW and Virizon DSL*

HELP,

is there a specific configuration to connect my 2wire homeportal network 1000HW with Virizon DSL. I can not stand the Westell crap they sent me.

thanks


----------



## Starview (Dec 29, 2005)

Lexi16 said:


> On sept 20 we had a few off and on again power outages. Since just before that my Verizon DSL has been on the blink. The broadband link will start blinking but before that my first clue that it's going to go down is if I go to a website or refresh it and it doesn't work then I start seeing the light start to blink. Clicking refresh connection on the 2wire icon doesn't do a thing. Turning the 2wire on waitin 15 to 30 seconds..doesn't do the trick. Checked lines and filters all fine. Replacing splitter as we did have a problem with the cat/dog running through behind the couch and that came apart. Waiting on results for line test from dslreports right now. did troubleshooting on both the verizon site as well as the 2wire site. did a ping test. The connection has been going down intermittantly for some time now and I am sick of it. Oh...other things i've tried. System restore to before the 20th, uninstall and reinstall 2wire software. Running Windows Xp, norton internet security, 2wire homeportal monitor.


----------

